# 1920's-1930's Era Dump Finds.



## Rumproastiltskin (Nov 13, 2005)

Here is a small sample of the stuff I dug up yesterday. Planning on going a bit deeper when time permits. Ton's of leaf litter makes it tough going. Not sure if they're milk bottles or not but the ones on the right side are nice anyway so I grabbed them. The Known bottles are an old Certo bottle(lots in the threads I know). A  Dr.JGB Siegert & Sons Bitters Bottle/Green-Bttm reads:Angonstura Bitters:Circle through a Diamond with two 9's/one larger than the other. I gather a pretty common item as they were hundreds of them. Found a nice pearl pink sugar bowl? Several insulators and 1920's-30's Ponds Cold cream jars.
 Could really care less on the value when I get this much excitement with the thrill of the hunt.

 Rob


----------



## Rumproastiltskin (Nov 13, 2005)

Cool wine bottle or some kind of wine product, this one is really interesting to me as I live in southern Ontario wine country and there are oodles of wineries in a small town call Jordan, no record of it on the net tho. Heavily embossed grapes and vines on the bottle. Bottom reads Jordan Wine Company Limited:C in an upside down triangle also has Rd.1932.


 Rob


----------



## Rumproastiltskin (Nov 13, 2005)

Here is one of the "milk bottles". The bottom reads Ball and has 36-14 with a 3 over that. From a post in the jar section I gather it was made in the area of 1923-1933.


----------



## Rumproastiltskin (Nov 13, 2005)

In the first post you can see a small maple syrup bottle on the left. The bottom reads "Quebec Maple Products Ltd." RD 1933. Again I assume pretty common as they were quite a few of these as well. Anyway this is pretty much it for now, thought i'd share my finds.


 Rob


----------



## ronvae (Nov 13, 2005)

C in an inverted triangle was Consumers Glass Co, Ville St. Pierre, Montreal, Quebec, Canada, 1917-1961, according to www.myinsulators.com.  Also, that pick sugarbowl looks like maybe depression glass?  I looked in a book of depression glass & didn't see exactly that one, but it was really close in style & color...

 Nice finds!


----------



## madman (Nov 14, 2005)

hey rob nice finds, i like the embossed federal law whiskey, also i have found that same bitters bottle, late 30tys on these digs you can find some neat stuff in these dumps   mike


----------



## Rumproastiltskin (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Mike, the whiskey bottles are in this dump by the 1000's. Clear,green,brown etc. If you should happen to want one let me know I will arrange for one to get to you. The next time out i'll be sure to bring my digital and show you what I mean. The dump seems to have the older stuff at one end then it progresses to newer stuff(ie: whiskey bottles) we haven't even dug at all yet as we are still sorting through the stuff on top and as of today I just got a phone  call from a lady who's door I left a small note, asking for permission to poke around her Century Farm and she said it was OK. She even will point out where the outhouses were while she was growing up. She is in her late 70's now. Should be neat. I'll keep ya posted!!!

 Rob


----------



## madman (Nov 15, 2005)

hey rob i dont need any more bottles thanks!! but id save the whiskeys with an embossed brand name, sounds like there is a deeper older part of your dump??  also best of luck on your permission   mike


----------

